# Autotrail cheyenne 660 - Electric Sockets not working



## tighnabruaich (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi All
I have a bit of a problem that is a pain, i have two electric sockets not working in my van while all others are fine, i have checked the fuse box etc but all are OK, the van is two years old and the sockets were all working fine yesterday, not done anything to make them not work but again its only the front two, anyone got an idea how to sort this or give me some idea what to look at.

guys need your help on this one please.

Thanks 
peter :idea:


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I assume that all the sockets are supplied from the same resettable fuse on the charger/power supply as is my Autotrail..If one socket is working it looks like you have an open circuit on the other sockets.

They are all wired together in parallel so the first thing to do is take off the front of the working socket and check the cables are connected up properly.If they are all screwed in tightly then go to the next socket and check the same thing,you are looking for a loose or detached cable.

CAUTION:-ENSURE THE POWER IS OFF BY REMOVING THE SUPPLY CABLE FROM THE MOTORHOME BEFORE REMOVING ANY COVERS !!!


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

wakk44 said what I was going to say. 
UNPLUG THE HOOKUP LEAD FIRST OK


C.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

The 230v circuit drawing in this Segeant document shows that the there are two seperate outputs for 230v sockets eah of them feeding two sockets each. I would guess therefore that there are two seperate MCB's, one for each pair of sockets.

http://www.sargentltd.co.uk/Autotrail_schematics_2007.pdf

Do you know the model of the PSU Controller. This one shows two MCB's for the sockets.

http://www.sargentltd.co.uk/EC225 User Instructions Issue 02.pdf


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Peter

Check that MCB has not tripped and that all cables are connect to the sockets at the bottom of the PSU.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Have you been moving anything in or out of the front lockers? There may be a plug and socket in the wiring loom that has been dislodged? They are black and about 2"x1" usually tucked up in the front inside corner. They should be covered with a plastic moulded box, but not all were or may have been removed at some point.


----------



## tighnabruaich (Jun 26, 2011)

tighnabruaich said:


> Hi All
> I have a bit of a problem that is a pain, i have two electric sockets not working in my van while all others are fine, i have checked the fuse box etc but all are OK, the van is two years old and the sockets were all working fine yesterday, not done anything to make them not work but again its only the front two, anyone got an idea how to sort this or give me some idea what to look at.
> 
> guys need your help on this one please.
> ...


Guys Thank you, I checked the connections and they were fine however there was a loose connection in the main fuse box that needed to be pushed in, that's all it was, many thanks, i now know where to look and what to do if this happens again...nice one thks


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

Got it right but must check my deodorant, not the flavour of the month reference the thanks button. :? 

Best Regards
Broom
:roll: :wink: 8)


----------



## tighnabruaich (Jun 26, 2011)

Broom said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> Check that MCB has not tripped and that all cables are connect to the sockets at the bottom of the PSU.
> 
> ...


----------

